
The MTA spends about $836M every 19 days - wwarner
https://signalproblems.substack.com/p/92818-the-sound-of-836-million-whooshing-by
======
wwarner
The NY MTA spends $1.3B/month, about $16B/year. A $100B investment in the
subway system is about 7 years of normal spending.

------
tomatotomato37
For all those in other countries wondering why US citizens always seem so
adverse to the expansion of government services, this is why.

~~~
gamblor956
The NY Subway alone handles approximately 1.7 billion riders a year, and the
MTA system as a whole sees roughly 2.6 billion riders a year. For a 18.5
billion annual budget, that breaks down to only $7/rider/year.

For those in other countries wondering why so many US citizens always seem
adverse to the expansion of government services, it's because they can't
perform basic arithmetic.

~~~
tomatotomato37
The entire London Transport system runs on a ~12.7 billion dollar budget with
over 4 billion riders a year, which comes out to a cost per head of a bit over
$3, and yet last time I checked their transport system seems to work just
fine. Trying to imply the MTA is underfunded won't work here.

~~~
gamblor956
Citation needed. Per wikipedia and the sources linked there, the London Tube
only sees 1.4 billion riders a year, and has a budget of approximately 12
billion pounds (or roughly 15.6 billion USD), for a per-dollar approximate
cost of roughly $11.14/rider/year.

It seems like MTA manages to do more with less. If you just want to compare
subways (NYC vs LU), the numbers still favor the MTA.

So yeah, implying that the MTA is underfunded works just fine. In fact, based
on the experience the LU has been having, I'd argue that the LU is also
underfunded for its ridership and that both systems could use more support.

~~~
tomatotomato37
>Citation Needed

The London Transport budget report for 2018/2019[0].

The 4 billion is total ridership over all London transport services,
equivalent to the 2 billion number you used for all MTA services. If you just
wanted to talk about the subway you should have used the numbers for that in
the grandparent

[0][https://tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/transport-for-
lo...](https://tfl.gov.uk/cdn/static/cms/documents/transport-for-london-
budget-2018-19.pdf)

------
aportnoy
Maybe add 'NY' in the title to clarify which MTA?

